# Rescues into Service Dogs



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Just wanted to share some videos/pictures of my service dogs in training that are all rescues! There is a very nice video of Bolt the GSD that was a rescue from Southeast German Shepherd Rescue that is now the star student!

Please click "like" on the page if you would like to get updates on our dogs progress via facebook!

Thanks for looking!
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Is this your first group of rescue dogs going through? How many are you working with currently?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you for posting, I will check out your Facebook, I find this very interesting that some organizations go out and also use other dogs not just their breeding dogs.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

This is the first group of dogs since I founded this new organization, my trainer has trained many. Right now we have three. 

It's a long process using puppies, much shorter using adult dogs and i think it's extra special to take unwanted dogs from the shelter and give them a job and a better life so that they can help someone else by giving them a better life!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Are you training the dogs and then matching them with a waiting list or going out with a particular person in mind and looking for the right dog for them?

My questions are only of interest on how your particular program is set up and not that to be correct one formula has to be followed.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Right now dogs first, we are working with another org that helps vets to match up dogs with the needs of the people.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Also the dogs can be placed any where if the need is there but we are trying to work with groups in our state so that we may play an active roll in the dogs having refresher visits.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

What type of temperament and health testing do you do on your rescues? Are they tested before pulling or after training begins?

Are the dogs free of charge to the new owners or are there fees? 

Do you have a website where someone looking for a dog can go to for additional questions like contract info, application, etc.?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

My head trainer meets and tests every dog before they are brought in the program. The dogs and the follow up training is donated. 
Website is currently in the works, like I said, this part of the org was just started so it takes a bit to get logos and the sort! I will post it as soon as it's up and running!
Thank you for you interest!! It's a good learning experience for me to know what types of questions people will ask!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Just saw that your in Florida and involved in many services, maybe I can pm you my phone number and we can talk. Always great to make contacts and would love to find other dedicated people to work together with!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I will give you a call thank you. And thank you for being so open to questions about your new organization.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Where are you located? Do you guys have a list of rules set up yet? Such as things you require to place the dog.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

We are in Palm Beach, Florida. The current dogs in training still have months left... Been meeting with my lawyer weekly getting that stuff ironed out b4 it's tine to start looking for our first placements. Any advice on anything you didn't do/rules you didn't have in place and later found out you should of? Learning from your own and others mistakes is a valuable tool!!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Great to hear that you are starting up such an awesome endeavor! We occasionally use shelter/rescue dogs at the org. I train for. We currently have one that is a facility dog at a nursing home...they are amazing!

My advice for you, as far as "ironing things out" before you start placing, is to:

1. Have a clear idea of what types of SD you will/will not train. For instance, we DO NOT train guide dogs or seizure response dogs. Also ask yourself, will we train dog's that people already own...you will get A LOT of people wanting you to do this. We personally do not, and many other organizations do not either. 

2. Have a clear, concise, and DETAILED application form. Google other SD organizations and look at/download their applications to get an idea of what you should/should not ask on it. 

3. Figure out what your requirements will be from the client before placing the dog and after placing the dog and make sure that those requirements are clearly outlined in a contract. Decide whether you will retain "rights" to the dog (in the event of neglect, abuse, death, etc.) or are you handing over ownership completely. 

These are just a few things I could think of that will help things go smoothly. I look forward to hearing about your progress!


----------

